# Question regarding gh & kh



## Modo (Oct 9, 2012)

Wondering what effect high kh & gh would have on my CRS & RCS. It reads kh - 4 and gh - 10. That's tap water with prime. The tank water p is 7. 

I then use Brita to filter a bucket of water with prime. That reads kh - 3 and gh - 6. Better, but still seems to be high.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

What soil do you have in your tank? Most shrimp soils (Amazonia, akadama, fluval stratum) all buffer PH down to 6 or below. GH & KH 
would probably come down too with that PH reading.

My GH is between 6-8 and KH is 2 in my newly setup Amazonia soil tank for my Taiwans, and I have berried females already, so they definitely like it.

Its my first time using Amazonia for shrimps....took a whole month to cycle


----------

